# EMT-B and medications



## TraumaQueen616 (Oct 5, 2010)

OK, not sure what section to put this in so if its wrong, i'm sorry.

NOT IN AN EMERGENCY SETTING!!!

I was wondering if an EMT-B can dispense prescription medications under physicians orders on the bottle like in a nursing home environment or similar... NOT IN AN EMERGENCY, NOT IN THE FIELD... I understand the scope of practice for EMT in the field, but it was never discussed in a different setting. I remember 10 or so years ago, I worked in a nursing home, there was an EMT who was delivering the meds... So i "think" its ok... but now that I am in that position, I just want to make sure. I have searched the internet and can't find anything about it... If it makes any difference, I am in Michigan. Thanks in advance for help!!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

It all depends on the Doctor in charge and the state.  In Texas the Doctor ( Medical Director ) can authorize you to do anything they want to.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 5, 2010)

It totally depends on your states laws (or lack thereof) 

However, typically when you work in a facility, and not in the field, you don't fall under the same laws / scope of practice restrictions that you would if you were an EMT in the field, which is why in some hospitals EMTs can start IVs and such.


----------



## 18G (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm sure your state has a specific requirement to be able to dispense prescribed meds. In PA and MD, there are programs that must be completed before being allowed to dispense meds to patients. 

MD Medicine Aid Certification

http://www.aacc.edu/healthcare/medaide.cfm

PA Medication Aid Certification

http://goo.gl/GShL

I'm sure all states have similar programs.


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 5, 2010)

In a non-emergent setting it's unheard of for the most part. If you work in a hospital setting then you'll fall under a different title. eg. ER Tech. I hope this helps.^_^


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ditto on 18Gs comment. Check to see if your state has medication aids. If the answer is no, then these duties probably fall to CNAs or something similar.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2010)

In NM it depends on your job title. As an ER Tech I could start lines and run saline under an EMT-B cert. Or no cert at all in the case of the nursing students they hired.

Whatever the medical director for the facility that you're working for says you're allowed to do, you're allowed to do, for the most part


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 5, 2010)

medic417 said:


> It all depends on the Doctor in charge and the state.  In Texas the Doctor ( Medical Director ) can authorize you to do anything they want to.



Yeah... when I worked at the OB-GYN clinic I administered stuff like rhogam, depo, and even methergine IM all the time, not to mention other stuff. My EMT-B wasn't even necessary to do so... just needed to be under the direction of a physician and have "appropriate training." 

Depends on the laws, the facilities, and what the physician will allow.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 5, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Yeah... when I worked at the OB-GYN clinic I administered stuff like rhogam, depo, and even methergine IM all the time, not to mention other stuff. My EMT-B wasn't even necessary to do so... just needed to be under the direction of a physician and have "appropriate training."
> 
> Depends on the laws, the facilities, and what the physician will allow.



I knew a clinic that the receptionist did all blood draws and all injections.  She had no medical training.  The doctor showed her what to do and allowed it under his license.


----------



## O 2 (Oct 31, 2010)

queen, 

Just as an FYI: EMTs in some National Parks can give meds in the field with OLMC  (though we always seemed to have  ,eh , radio trouble^_^). At my park we were able to give epi(drawn up), aspirin, benedryl, ibuprofren,  & Tylenol, 

This is tricky territory as it is federal land with exclusive legal jurisdiction. Though we were in the state of Washington, WA protocols, and laws for that mater, don't apply. Though, of course, this was all because we had a progressive MD & transport times ranging from hours to days. Special protocols like these are on a park by park basis. Got to love complexity & obfuscation.


----------

